# round dining table dimensions



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Hello,

I have been searching for quite a while here and in other places but could not find what I am looking for.

I am looking for the dimensions of the base of a round table in proportion to the table top.

I found all the information about the height, circomference ratio to people being seated and how far the legs need to support the top so the table does not flip (70% of the top).
I could not find the bottom base dimension (ratio) where the legs or pedestal meet as circle in the first picture.

Assuming my table top is 48" diameter (24 radius) and with an optional leaf of 20".

There must be a ratio or a simple way to determine that footprint in relation to the top.

The base will be square and I will have 4 curved legs like the second picture which is just to illustrate the what I am looking for.

What that style of legs called anyway?


















Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't work on a ratios but I make legs so that there's not a tilt factor when you lean or put weight on the outside edge of the table top it doesn't tip. If I were to guess I would have the legs come out no less than
8" from the outside circumference of the table top


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Jim,

This is my first post with pictures. Are they viewable?

The legs top will extend to the apron. It's the base of the table that worries me. It will be much smaller than the table top.
I am trying to figure out everything before I start building. I would have to build some model and see when it stops tipping.

I am surely hopping someone out there has a magical formula.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

i think your best bet might be to edit your post to put an exclamation point before and after each link to a jpg. It will make the photos appear in the post.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

All right that works!

Thanks!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

WE have one. PM if you want some measurements.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently made a tall (44") round display table. The diameter of the top is 36". Because of the height I wanted to be extra cautious regarding the size of the base. It is 28" from one leg across to the opposite leg. Perhaps more importantly, when it was done the proportions just looked right.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Rich!

I think you are absolutely right about making sure the proportion are stable and looks good.


----------

